# RhB Thusis Loco



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

LGB started shipping the RhB Thusis loco last month.

It's now listed on the database including the user manual which can be downloaded


http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2932

I always like to get as much information as possible including a user manual before I spend such a big chunk of money.

I find I can make a more informed buying decisions that way

Knut


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Knut, it sure looks great in black. 

I noticed that they have drastically reduced the CV's that they list in the manual now. I'm not sure if that's because those are the only ones you can adjust, or if they are just listing the most commonly changed ones in an attempt at simplifying the manual. 

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah Keith - a very nice loco. 
Even includes load dependant chuff. 

As to the CV's - it looked as if they only list the ones that are usable with MTS, ie loco addresses only to 22. 
I know that the on-board decoder can address the full loco address range - at least all four digits to 9999; not sure if they can do the five digit ones. 

I'm going to see if I can find someone who owns one of these and runs it with DCC rather than MTS. 

Knut


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking loco, thanks for the update Knut!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

The other nice thing about the Heidi/Thusis locos is that the Massoth pulsed smoke maker fits perfectly right in the smokebox and in this case can be plugged right into the decoder. 

Keith


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 15 Apr 2011 03:19 PM 
The other nice thing about the Heidi/Thusis locos is that the Massoth pulsed smoke maker fits perfectly right in the smokebox and in this case can be plugged right into the decoder. 

Keith Keith - get the Regner live-steamer and you won't have to futz around with all that gadgetry to make a natural thing like stack smoke....









Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

get the Regner live-steamer and you won't have to futz around with all that gadgetry to make a natural thing like stack smoke.... 

Tongue in cheek I assume. 

Live steamers smoke pretty pitifully. What I would like to see is something like this: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxy1TrXLMtY


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith - get the Regner live-steamer and you won't have to futz around with all that gadgetry to make a natural thing like stack smoke.... 


Oh believe me I thought about it Tac!  

Now if Regner comes out with the rumoured RhB Mallet..... 

Keith


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

...or if LGB give us a version sans sound and DCC....


----------

